# Other Pets > Horses >  Pastel painting of my girl "Dymond"

## zina10

Here is a pastel painting I had done of my girl "Dymong" This lady really captured her well, esp. the kind eyes with a twinkle in them. 

Yup, Dymond definitely has personality  :Smile:  But she is a sweet horse, so kind, an just LOVES children. The smaller, the better. Probably because she had  7 foals of her own. (before I bought her, she is now retired from being a baby making machine)
















Yeah, I added some more pics of her, too  :Wink: 

Thanks for looking !

 :Smile:

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (07-11-2011),_Alexandra V_ (06-23-2011),_Jason Bowden_ (06-22-2011),mark and marley (06-22-2011),_Miss Tuniwha_ (07-12-2011)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

What a beautiful picture!  Dymond is just a gorgeous girl!

----------


## zina10

Thank you  :Smile: 

I just love that girl. When I got her she had almost no personality, no-one ever bothered to build a bond with her. She has stellar blood lines and was used solely as a foal making machine. 

I have to say, she just BLOSSOMED having her own human fawn over her. She is so funny. We are so close, I swear she tells me what she wants and how she feels about things. Of course not in words (thank god or I'd never hear the end of what she has to say...lol) but her body language and eyes. 

Its amazing what a little love and care and mutual respect and trust can accomplish. Especially with a prey animal, whose trust and respect has to be earned and maintained. Love alone doesn't cut it. 

Yeah, I can go on and on about her, LOL. She was a lifelong dream come true for me. 
We learned together. We just match  :Wink:

----------


## stratus_020202

Wow. That is gorgeous. Both the horse and the painting.

----------

_zina10_ (02-10-2011)

----------


## zina10

> Wow. That is gorgeous. Both the horse and the painting.


Thanks  :Smile:  I think it came out wonderful. I like how the pastel make it look so soft and muted. 

I put it behind non glare glass, to protect the pastel medium.

 :Smile:

----------


## K2exotics

She is beautiful Lu and way better off with you than being used solely for her genes!

The artist really did do an awesome job with the pastels, always been one of my favorite mediums  :Razz:

----------

_zina10_ (02-10-2011)

----------


## zina10

Thank you Aubrey  :Smile: 

I do think the two of us are good for one another. We're a team  :Wink:

----------


## mues155

very nice art piece!
And your horse is gorgeous!

----------


## Melody

youre insanely talented!

----------


## zina10

I wish I was ! 

I didn't make the painting, it was a present for me  :Smile:  Wish I could paint like that, though..

----------


## mark and marley

beautiful horsie and painting. its heart warming to hear such a story. take care of her and yourself.

----------


## Jason Bowden

Beautiful horse and painting!

----------


## Alexandra V

Beautiful animal, and that's also a great painting you had done of her! I could never do pastels, so big kudos to people who can do that amazing of a job with them!

----------


## Boanerges

She is BEAUTIFUL and that painting is just amazing  :Good Job:   :Good Job:

----------


## llovelace

Beautiful painting!!

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

O wow That Stunning Animal Zina :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  
And Painting is very nice as well  :Good Job:

----------

